
Ask HN: Unusually-located startups - EFruit
To those of you who&#x27;ve started a company inside the US but outside Silicon Valley, New York City, or DC, what drew you to your particular location? how well has your location worked out for you?<p>Those of you who _are_ in the valley&#x2F;NYC&#x2F;DC, would you consider starting up elsewhere if given the opportunity?
======
dansipple
I don't know if you want to consider them a startup, but
Dribbble[[http://dribbble.com](http://dribbble.com)] is located in Salem, MA.

------
nullski
Portland, Maine has a killer scene. If you are early stage you have everything
you need here and can easily branch out if you get big enough.

~~~
SmellTheGlove
Really? I live in the area and wouldn't mind connecting with some folks.

~~~
nullski
What part?

~~~
nullski
Your UN is dark

~~~
SmellTheGlove
In the literal sense, or the Spinal Tap reference?

------
haney
I work at Bellhops in Chattanooga, TN. We were able to raise seed locally, and
Series A and B from Bay Area and NYC investors while sizably growing market
share. It definitely depends on what industry you're trying to start a company
in but it's worked out pretty well for us.

~~~
asimuvPR
I visited the area not long ago and it was very nice. The tech hub there is
wonderful. Planning on visiting again soon.

------
sklegg
Is Seattle considered an unusual location for a startup?

~~~
EFruit
I'm not well-versed in the west-coast startup scene, but from my point of
view, no, it's fairly usual.

------
sotojuan
IIRC Wufoo from YC (which got acquired) was headquartered in Florida and had a
remote team.

